
Why aren't (embedded) developers interested in Ada? (2009) - kqr
https://www.embedded.com/electronics-blogs/break-points/4008214/Why-aren-t-developers-interested-in-Ada-
======
orionblastar
Ada is used in Crystal Reports scripting language which it was why it was hard
to learn for Visual Basic developers.

GNAT is free but not the same as commercial ADA languages that need a $10,000
use license per user.

